# a good meat slicer



## bassrat (Sep 29, 2006)

what's a good meat slicer for bacon and jerky or slicing meat for jerky, i am looking at one from bass pro shops for $100


----------



## buzzard (Sep 29, 2006)

i did an excessive amout of reasearch before i made my final purchase.  the ones for $100 are too cheep and look like they will break.  you can see them first hand at target, northern tool, academy, bass pro.  i looked on line a lot and figured i wanted to spend about 200-250.  that really is not an option.  you can spend $160 or less or 350 or more.  

i decided on the deni 14300 series. they make a 14300,14301, and 14302.  they all seem pretty much the same but the one i went with came with the digital scale for the same price as the others.  do not get me wrong i did not get the scale, nor could i get customer service to send me one.  but that is hind site.

the one i have has one of the largest motors and biggest slicing capabilities (as far as thickness, incase i wanted to slice my own stakes)  i think it goes up to 5/6".   easy to clean because a lot of it comes apart. i even get the motor a little wet when im cleaning it and it dont seem to bother it.  3 blades.  

the quality of this is a lot nicer then the $100 ones, they actually use metal in its production.

you have the internet look around a lot and find what you can within your budget.  i paid 160 for mine but i just saw it for 130 when i was looking to see what i got.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 29, 2006)

My slicer broke last weekend and I have been looking at this one as a replacement.  

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...2868162&RN=438

I am going to look closely at it today when I stop at the local store.  It says it is an all steel and cast aluminum body and the motor is 30 watts larger than the bass pro shop one.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 29, 2006)

i saw that one too cajun, but for some reason i was just scared of it.

a word of advice i forgot to mention earlier.  i try not to run the motor more then 5-7 min at a time.  then i let it cool down for a few minutes.  i forget where i read that in the forum but i figure it is helpfull since we are not getting 800 professional units.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 29, 2006)

Rodger...

I picked up one of these slicers right after I did that last sirloin tip roast...works really great... very solid...never stalled while I was sliceing that roast...the only thing I would like better with it ...is if the tray was larger and a longer back stroke to it to get a larger piece of meat  in there...other than that..no complaints...

Later
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Richard,

I just came from Bed Bath and Beyond and checked it out.  I see what you mean about the longer backstroke, but it seems about like all the others I have looked at.  I like the feel of this one.  Real smooth.  I would have bought it today but my B'day is next weekend & I have been informed that I should not buy anything that I would care to own right now :oops: .


----------



## buzzard (Sep 29, 2006)

the b,b&b i went to must of had a bad one on display then.  the one i looked at didnt move smooth at all, it was almost sticky.  i could of saved myself 80 bucks!!!  

i say buy it for yourself any way.  you know as well as i do you never get what you want for any presents.  plus im sure everyone will be out shopping for your big day the day before.


----------



## bassrat (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks, what i am looking for is something to slice bacon, and meat for jerky.
thanks again


----------



## buzzard (Sep 30, 2006)

any of the ones we have discussed would be excellent for bacon or jerky.

the only down fall would be the smaller back slide on these models but you will have to spend a lot more to get a bigger one designed for larger slideing.  you will do fine with any of these.  i slice whole roasts with mine when i make jerkey bottom roast that is.


----------



## meowey (Sep 30, 2006)

Rodger,

I bought the one you are looking at.  I have put an entire brisket flat through it, along with eye of the rounds for GYPC's Italian dip sandwiches.  Also lots of veggies that I wanted sliced very thin.  It is not a commercial unit, but does nicely for the occasional use that I give it.  I was looking at $300 slicers, but got this one along with a food saver system and a digital food scale for the same $300.

Who knew!!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been looking also, I just might have to go down to B,B&B and check that model out.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodger..
Was cold and rainy here today so I got stuck cooking inside today...cooked  two turkey breasts...let one cool to be used for sandwitches..sliced real nice...kind of makes ya wonder why didn't I ever have one before this..
I hear ya with that BDay speech...heard it more than once myself...of course, there were a few occasions that I had hearing problems..
Hope you have a great day on your BDay..they just seem to get here quicker and quicker...I think we should be able to skip a couple of them...BTW I have one coming up on Wed. this week also.. 
Rodger.. enjoy your day..hope you get the slicer..

Later
Richard


----------



## q3131a (Oct 4, 2006)

I have this one. I got it during a Amazon Friday sale for $75 shipped. It has worked well for a year. It is not a heavy duty machine, but for the light work we put it through, it works fine.








http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Choice-6...&s=home-garden


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 4, 2006)

Being of Scot-Irish descent, my wife called me thrifty, (in wording I prefer to use) LOL! :oops: 
I saw this Cookâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Slicer at Pennyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s on sale for $39.00. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s their house brand. It cuts canadian bacon, pepperoni, and probably anything I will need cut without spending serious smoker money!
Hey $39 bucks, what the heck!


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 4, 2006)

i called penneys  [50 miles away]
the unit is not on sale in st.louis county.

oh well---things have been peaceful here


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 4, 2006)

Larry, I think itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s internet sales only, and I got Free Shipping! (course I had to take it up to $50 so I also bought a small santuko knife. LOL :oops: 

p.s. I actually needed that knife!


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 5, 2006)

i found it in  jcpenney online catalog.

how did you get free shipping??

i hope it will slice butt /loin/chuck roast/brisket.


is yours still in mail??

what wattage is moter??


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 5, 2006)

I got it about a week ago. They sent me a mailer stating free shipping  with $50 purchase, soooâ€¦

120V, 60Hz, 100W

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve used it already to slice pepperoni for lasagna (thin).
It seemed to do a good job. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure those $300 slicers are better butâ€¦how much better? Like I said $39 bucks! How can you lose? :roll:


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 8, 2006)

hello hello,

this may come back to bite me in rear.
on trip into the city to vote --
i stopped at a harbor freight store to look at their 30 buck slicer.
i seen this on their web site.

it happened to be on sale for 20 bucks.
i bought one .

i have some of my previosly smoked  beef chuck and pork loin thawing.

i cant find a wattage rating on unit or in operating instuctions.

i will BABY this unit.
if it slices  loin/ brisket/chuck/buck board bacon
 and 1 lb cheese blocks i will be a happy camper.

unit has 90 day guarantee---ive taped receipt to inside of box.
what the hay, for 20 dollars,i went for it .

i was leaning to a weston or deni model that buzzard bought.
this was for motor wattage and cutting thickness.---3/4 inch
[ ive been thinking about a select grade whole rib eyes for $3.99 lb]

dac dots said his new deni crapped the bed on 10 lbs  bacon.
buzzard has new one-- i hope his works good

weston  has link here in our forum.  do thay pay for that??
if weston is paid advertiser---i will spend money there.

i will post --if unit doesnt work or works shoddy


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 19, 2006)

hello hello,
i finally put 20 buck  harbor freight slicer thru the paces.
 this unit does not shave meats--
i did get a thin cut---about 1/16"
instuctions say it will cut to 1/2" slice--
i think that may strain moter..

i sliced a  1 lb summer sausage first--
then a small smoked chuck roast[ 3 lbs].
then a piece of smoked pork loin of about 1 and 1/2 lbs.
and finally about 2 lbs of buckboard bacon from butt. 
for a total of 7+ lbs.

the smoked pork loin and the buckboard bacon 
will be cut a little thicker next time.   i will try 1/8" slice.

i took my time---
from start [getting counter space]
to finish [meat bagged and in refridge/unit cleaned and put away]
took about a hr.--
i would slice a lb or so --then let motor cool 3/4 minutes
as i bagged the slices....

I LUV THIS CHEAPO SLICER.
the only metal on unit is the blade.

it appears to be a generic "RIVAL" compact slicer.
it is the same specs and exact layout/ look as their 59 buck one

if so ---my unit has only a 75 watt moter.

its amazing how easily and smoothly this thing worked and cleaned up.

i will BABY this unit..

since it will only service my and my honey---it should be ok.

like i said in previous post--this may come back to bite me


----------



## morganhorse (Oct 19, 2015)

I just bought a used deni 14300 and don't have a user manual.  Could you tell me what they suggest for the 3 blades.  What use for each one?    Thanks.


----------



## mowin (Oct 19, 2015)

You may want to start a new thread, this one is 9 yrs old.....


----------

